# hand made full blind dovetails



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Hi all I am wondering how I can make full blind dovetails? Has anyone got any pointers for a novice? How thick should the timber be?

Thanks
Cody




Never say :thumbdown:no:thumbdown: always say :thumbsup: how?:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

are you talking about half blind or through dovetails? there is no such thing as a full blind dovetail.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

They can be made full blind inside a mitered corner.

Lots of work tho! :yes:


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/dovetail-joint.html

http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/dovetails.htm

Scroll down on both links.... bottom link you want fiqures 285,286,287
I did one corner one night last winter on my cold ass dimly lit porch.

And it wasnt as hard as you might think. I cant give step by step...but basically you mark out say a quarter inch wide space on the end and the edges for the miter that you cut after making the pins and tails.... I used 3/4 stock and used a quarter inch miter on the edges and a 1/4 inch on the end of the board.

Probably not clear on my instructions...but the second link should give you enough info on layout and cutting... cut the little miter on the ledge last...and be carefull with that cause thats the most imortant part in my opinion.... if the miter doesnt fit well it doesnt matter how tight your dovetails are.

Mine turned out nice and tight fitting but when I was paring down the miter on the end of one of the boards....where the two miters meet..I guess I went a little two deep and left a small gap.

Ive probably used those boards for something else....but if I find the ends Ill post a pic...

sharp chisels.....take your time....practice on scrap first....

sharp chisels....cant stress that enough.


----------



## wogadog (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually Julian the woodnut is wrong. There is a Full Blind dovetail. Mostly used to join Bracket feet sides to the fronts. used in period furniture mostly. It is used to join the mitered corner of Bracket feet. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=2FoFTYyPJ4GClAeWgJHACQ&ved=0CDkQ9QEwBQ


----------



## wogadog (Dec 12, 2010)

*Full Blind Dovetails, Mitered corner*

Cody, I've been researching and essentially one follows the same method as Half blind dove tails. Cut the tails first and use them to lay out the pins. I usually make a quick jig to hold the 2 pieces of wood still while I trace the tails to the pin stock. Try a draftsmans mechanical pencil with soft lead. You can extend the lead to fit in the tight space to scribe your lines. I have been know to miter a pencil and epoxy it at a 90 degree to fit in funny spaces. Look at it this way if the miter comes out clean and it glues together well No one will ever see your full blind dovetails:icon_smile:


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

there is such a thing, here is a book I recently finished. The complete dovetail by Ian Kirby, good informative book with lots of pictures. BTW my friends make fun of some of my reading choices. ha ha


----------



## Wiljoy (Dec 16, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> are you talking about half blind or through dovetails? there is no such thing as a full blind dovetail.


I made a mantelshelf for the board room at Lewis's in Leeds in 1964 out of 16inch x 4inch Italian Walnut,with 2 legs from the same timber,mitred at the corners with BLIND DOVETAILS and I mean BLIND,contrary to your remarks....come over to my place and I will teach you something you obviously do not know,try not to be supercillious on a forum with your remarks,there is usually someone on a forum that will cut your legs from under you....OK woodnut???

PS Even the architect found it hard to believe when he saw it.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe there are two different types of full blind dovetail. There's the mitered style, which has been around for centuries, and what i'm calling the "Toshio Odate" version which i just read about in one of the woodworking mags recently. On toshio's version both the tail board and the pin board have a "lip" like the pins of a half blind dovetail. the finished joint looks like two opposing rabbets. very interesting. for anyone who has sketchup here's a link for you i got from the popular woodworking website:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=9fe9a6103a60128b310af74324aae27f

(this is two references to popular woodworking mag in two different posts for me tonight... coincidence i swear! no affiliation just a fan.)


Julian WN, dang buddy do some reading up before you post such unequivocal statements.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Pretty much the same joint, just a double 90 instead of a 45.

I think the mitered looks better and is one less cut.


----------

